# Frexting



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

In my current online research about a fetish I just discovered my husband has after 10 years of marriage, I cane across “frexting” I’ve heard of sexting and to be honest as a couple we have had some “phone fun” but limited and def not the extreme. Frexting seems to be enjoyed between girlfriends sending sexy pictures to each other for compliments. Is this for real? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If it's girlfriends sending pics to each other how is your husband involved? Oh let me guess, he told you he accidentally stumbled onto "frexting" while searching for some old episodes of Friends, and no, the girls aren't sending him pictures but he is able to just look at the pictures they send each other. 

No I never heard of it but am sure it's a legitimate, but if your husband is able to look at private pictures friends are sending to each other I think "frexting" is just porn.


----------



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

You misunderstood. The fetish I’m dealing with in regards to my husband is a panty fetish not “frexting” but while trying to understand his fetish’s better I can across this frexting. Just thought I would see if anyone has heard of it and get others thoughts.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

alexalives4him35 said:


> You misunderstood. The fetish I’m dealing with in regards to my husband is a panty fetish not “frexting” but while trying to understand his fetish’s better I can across this frexting. Just thought I would see if anyone has heard of it and get others thoughts.


never heard of that. I've read that some guys will jerk off with their friends all in the same room. Maybe this is the female version of that.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

I know a little about it, but I don't know how common it is or if it's more prevalent in younger generations than others. I know that it's supposed to be completely harmless and meant as a form of esteem booster, though. 

Some friend circles I think are just inherently more open about things like that, like how some friends are more comfortable changing in front of one another or sharing sexual histories, things that are more intimate than getting coffee to catch up. It might even act as a playful form of bonding between friends since there is a definite element of trust involved. With the rise of platforms like SnapChat and Instagram (especially the ones that have timers and auto-deletions for posts/messages) it isn't surprising that this is another element to digital sharing.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

alexalives4him35 said:


> You misunderstood. The fetish I’m dealing with in regards to my husband is a panty fetish not “frexting” but while trying to understand his fetish’s better I can across this frexting. Just thought I would see if anyone has heard of it and get others thoughts.


Hey Alexa, I tried to respond to your PM but you mailbox was full.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

alexalives4him35 said:


> In my current online research about a fetish I just discovered my husband has after 10 years of marriage, I cane across “frexting” I’ve heard of sexting and to be honest as a couple we have had some “phone fun” but limited and def not the extreme. Frexting seems to be enjoyed between girlfriends sending sexy pictures to each other for compliments. Is this for real? Anyone experienced this?


Before Facebook bought it, this used to be called Instagram


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

That would be scary. Most know once a pic is in the ether it will eventually end up somewhere the subject doesn't want it to.

And all texts, attachments, etc are recorded somewhere.
Most know with our smartphones it's like we all volunteered to carry a tracker and recording device. Do not doubt that.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I love my friends dearly, but I don't want to see their lady parts - sorry.

I mean, to each his own, but I wouldn't be sending naughty pictures to my girlfriends.

I mean, I wouldn't want to make them jealous of my awesomeness hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am afraid to post, to comment here.
I am afraid of the aftertaste of that fear.

I am afraid I would take the 'f' and the sex and the sting of the 'ting'.
I am afraid I would create a scandal and get my handle burned and banned over noth-ing


When my imagination and my word scrambling get mixing metaphors, I lose.
I lose because I write indiscriminately, such this, I imminently choose.
Lose a few more supporters, I am now down to dearth, this my debt, my dues....

Or, so it seems!




The Host, RD-


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Alexa, what is the weather forecast for tomorrow?

Alexa, play my playlist.

Alexa, what is frexting?


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve never heard of this but I can definitely see it being a thing. Many years ago I had a friend who used to sneakily show me pictures of her vulva. She’d be showing me random pictures of her kids or dogs and then bam! She thought it was hilarious. I was once at a party with her and she was passing her phone around and showing everyone pictures of her breasts and vulva. I’m sure she got some sort of pleasure out of it.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh so its like facebook.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

chillymorn69 said:


> Oh so its like facebook.


I just spit all over my monitor lol


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I hope she comes back to update the panty kink story.


----------

